# Fenwick Liquid Titanium mask



## Sylph (18 December 2020)

Has anyone tried a Liquid Titanium mask and what is your feedback?

I am considering for a very spirited, spooky competition horse who does get anxious sometimes. He is probably best described as “highly strung”.

I also would like to understand if they are competition legal (BE/BS).


----------



## Nicnac (18 December 2020)

What's the science?  Know about Liquid titanium in motor oil but not in horsewear and no, a hood like that would not be competition legal.


----------



## LEC (19 December 2020)

Sylph said:



			Has anyone tried a Liquid Titanium mask and what is your feedback?

I am considering for a very spirited, spooky competition horse who does get anxious sometimes. He is probably best described as “highly strung”.

I also would like to understand if they are competition legal (BE/BS).
		
Click to expand...

it appears to be legal SJ - seen a few being worn out and about BS.

do I think it’s bullshit? Yep, though I appreciate you didn’t ask that.


----------



## Britestar (23 December 2020)

I was recommended this for a horse who was very sharp,  had lots of issues and generally not that pleasant to ride or handle.
I thought it was a little too 'out there' for me, so never used one. It was recommended by a horse communicator.  

I did however eventually get an osteopath to look at him,  and he had a lot of poll issues. They manipulated him under sedation and he is now (mostly) a joy.


----------



## Fern007 (10 January 2021)

Any one used one of these yet? Cant find any reviews?


----------



## sjdress (25 January 2021)

I know someone who used one for travelling her nervous horse. Didn’t make any difference!


----------



## lottiemoo (26 January 2021)

Yeah… I'm not sure this 'liquid titanium' one really does anything special. But I do know of a couple of highly strung youngsters that are calmer on the lorry when they have a normal hood on, but doesn't work for all horses


----------

